# New LG Champion Smoker with cold smoke offset



## Bimmernerd (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

OK - I took a chance, and snapped up a Louisiana Grill 900 series grill with offset smoker from our local Costco.  I was surprised to see a Louisiana Grill at Costco, I thought they were married to Traeger.  However, when I spoke to the lady up front who did the “item verification” at the register she informed me Costco was no longer going to carry Traeger and were switching to Louisiana Pellet grills.  

Regardless, hopefully not a too good to be true deal, but what little I could find on the internet and here seemed mostly positive.  The unit required a great deal of assembly, but seems well designed, and is made of pretty heavy duty materials.  The fact it came with the offset, and cover for only $800 seems like a bargain compared to similar models in other brands.  

I just finished assembling the unit, but it’s monsooning outside so won’t be able to try it out until tomorrow.  While I was there I picked up a couple packages of baby back ribs, I’ll throw them on the new unit tomorrow and let you know how it turns out.   Anyone have any experience with this particular model of Louisiana Grills?  LG900C1 -


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 7, 2018)

Looks great!
Nice score!

I'm afraid I'd be in the kitchen under the vent hood, or out in the garage with that beauty fired up. :confused:
Don't forget your break in run.:rolleyes:

I read a lot of good things about Louisiana Grills.
You, um, did get pellets, right? :oops::(:mad:;):)

Looking forward to your Que review. Have fun!


----------



## old sarge (Apr 8, 2018)

Yup!  Wipe it down and burn it in/season it before you load it up with meat.  Gotta get rid of manufacturing nasties first.  And CONGRATULATIONS on the new smoker!


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 8, 2018)

Congratulations on the new pooper. Enjoy it and post up the smokes.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 8, 2018)

Congrats!
That's a nice looking rig!
Al


----------



## ross77 (Apr 8, 2018)

Sounds like a good price and I think that front self is also an option accessory.  Costco always seems to throw in extra stuff.  I think that model is unique to Costco as I've never seen the 900 with the offset.

Our local Costco has the 800 Elite.


----------



## kruizer (Apr 8, 2018)

You sure got a lot of extras for your 800 bucks. Looks good. Happy smoking.


----------



## Bimmernerd (Apr 8, 2018)

Rain subsided, but has been misting off and on, rearranged my wife’s gazebo (much to her dismay) so I could get the new smoker up & running.  Burned it in per the directions - and yes, I did remember the pellets - lol.  Threw some ribs on with some apple wood smoked salt and some fresh ground pepper, spraying every 45 minuets or so with apple juice.  They’ve been on for about 90 minutes so far.  My initial impressions are this, it’s quiet, I thought being bigger than my Camp Chef PG24 it would be louder, it’s not, my PG24 sounds like a 747 in comparison.  Takes longer to get up to temp, but so far holds the temperature better, no wild fluctiuations - I think they have an algorithm built in to show the average, but that’s ok.  The controller is much more sophisticated than the one on my Camp Chef.  I can check the set temp, as well as the actual temp, meat temp, etc.  It does burn through pellets faster than my Camp Chef, but it’s also a much bigger grill so not unexpected.  I’ll continue to post pics and updates as the cook continues.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 8, 2018)

It appears you are off to a fine start.


----------



## Sodaking27 (Apr 8, 2018)

Looks great so far. Can’t wait to see the finished results.


----------



## Bimmernerd (Apr 8, 2018)

Ribs were seriously amazing!  Sauced and wrapped them after 3hrs at 225.  Cooked them wrapped at 325 for 90 minutes, unwrapped them, slathered them, and cooked them at 225 for an additional 30min.  Seriously may have been the best ribs I’ve had, definitely in the top 5.  Had company for dinner and was told my ribs would make any bbq joint jealous.  The attached pic is the finished product just before I removed them from the grill.

Regarding the Louisiana smoker; temp was easily controlled but the grill ran a bit warm, with the chamber averaging about 15 degrees hotter than the set temp.  Not anything I’m unhappy about, just an observation - had to adjust the set temp down a few degrees and all was well.  As mentioned above, the grill takes a while to heat up but maintains temperature well, and more importantly recovers quickly, even after prolonged lid openings - ie when wrapping the ribs in foil.  It does burn through pellets though, best estimate at this point is about 2lbs an hr at 215/225.  The hopper extension is going to be a must have for briskets and butts.

I love the heavy porcelain coated cast iron grates, and the fact they are about the same size as a large baking sheet so can fit in the dishwasher.  The internal temperature probe is superbly placed in the back middle horizontally and vertically which gives me more confidence the internal temp (chamber) readings are pretty accurate (as opposed to others who mount thiers above the igniter and pot).  The lid with built in temperature gauge is heavy, and stoutly reinforced.  The wheels are heavy duty rubber, and roll easily.  There is no damper control on the barrel, which I thought odd, but doesn’t seem to be an issue.  


Food had great smoke flavor, nice smoke ring, and temps across the cooking surface seemed very even.

Only the first run, but I’m super happy with this machine so far.  If it proves reliable I’ll call it a winner!

I’ll post more after a couple more trials, and once I have an opportunity to do some jerky or salmon in the offset. 

Happy smoking!


----------



## ross77 (Apr 8, 2018)

Good to hear and the ribs look great.  The hopper extension will probably be a necessity for long cooks.  I don't know why LG uses such small hoppers.

What's the story on that offset box?  Is it just a cold smoking box?


----------



## Bimmernerd (Apr 12, 2018)

Sorry, I typed all of this out the day after you posted it. And apparently forgot to hit the post button. 

Anyway, the offset is cold or hot according to the directions. It has a couple of damper options to keep it more or less smoky and either cool or warm - whatever you want.   I started a thread about the smoker under the equipment section. I will be posting more about it after I’ve used it a couple times with hopefully my successes, or my not so successful trials.  I’m excited to do jerky or salmon in there, but also some cheeses.


----------



## ross77 (Apr 18, 2018)

I saw this at my local Costco today. It’s a nice price for what you get. Seems like a solid smoker.


----------



## Bimmernerd (Apr 18, 2018)

So far I'm very happy with it, the ONLY issue I've had with it so far, is it doesn't like Traeger pellets, the last couple of bags I got of their mixed pellets from Costco are really long in comparison to what I used to get and they got jammed in the feeder opening twice on me.  I switched to Bear Mountain pellets, and haven't had an issue since.  Regarding my post above, the offset is only good for cold smoking as the temperature differential between the top of the offset and the bottom rack in the offset is almost 100˚ when attempting to smoke at 225˚ - it works great when cold smoking.  I did cheese on it last Sunday - and it was flawless.


----------



## ross77 (Apr 18, 2018)

The Gourmet Blend?  I wasn’t impressed with them. Very little smoke flavor and overpriced. 

I’m a big fan of Lumberjack.


----------



## DougCA (Apr 19, 2018)

Bimmernerd said:


> So far I'm very happy with it, the ONLY issue I've had with it so far, is it doesn't like Traeger pellets, the last couple of bags I got of their mixed pellets from Costco are really long in comparison to what I used to get and they got jammed in the feeder opening twice on me.  I switched to Bear Mountain pellets, and haven't had an issue since.  Regarding my post above, the offset is only good for cold smoking as the temperature differential between the top of the offset and the bottom rack in the offset is almost 100˚ when attempting to smoke at 225˚ - it works great when cold smoking.  I did cheese on it last Sunday - and it was flawless.



Warning: I'm new to this.

Tell me more about the cheese. What kind did you smoke? How long? Would you smoke cheese when you are also smoking meat or would you fire up the LG just for smoking cheese?

I have a Traeger Elite 34 still sitting in the box I picked up at the Costco roadshow last weekend. I knew Traeger was there and planned to buy one, but I found the LG 900ci in the back of Costco and am contemplating returning the Traeger for the LG as the price is the same. The LG has more features, but I'm new to pellet smoking and indecisive due to lack of knowledge. I went back today and looked at the LG. It seems solid and well made, but the convex drip shield looks messy compared to Traeger's flat tray that can be covered in foil. 

I do love smoked cheese though, that's for sure!


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 19, 2018)

DougCA said:


> Warning: I'm new to this.
> 
> Tell me more about the cheese. What kind did you smoke? How long? Would you smoke cheese when you are also smoking meat or would you fire up the LG just for smoking cheese?
> 
> I do love smoked cheese though, that's for sure!



No, I don't think you want to smoke cheese at the same time as meat. Cheese has to be cold smoked. Meaning under 90*(under 70 is better) so it doesn't melt. You can smoke any type of cheese you want. Most people here use the some type of amazn product(either the tube or maze). There are two forums on this site dedicated to cheese. If you want to get into it then read through some of the posts and ask questions. Lots of us smoke cheese, and are willing to help.

Chris


----------



## ross77 (Apr 19, 2018)

Take the Traeger back.  That model is overpriced for what you get IMO.


----------



## DougCA (Apr 19, 2018)

Bimmernerd said:


> So far I'm very happy with it, the ONLY issue I've had with it so far, is it doesn't like Traeger pellets, the last couple of bags I got of their mixed pellets from Costco are really long in comparison to what I used to get and they got jammed in the feeder opening twice on me.  I switched to Bear Mountain pellets, and haven't had an issue since.  Regarding my post above, the offset is only good for cold smoking as the temperature differential between the top of the offset and the bottom rack in the offset is almost 100˚ when attempting to smoke at 225˚ - it works great when cold smoking.  I did cheese on it last Sunday - and it was flawless.





gmc2003 said:


> No, I don't think you want to smoke cheese at the same time as meat. Cheese has to be cold smoked. Meaning under 90*(under 70 is better) so it doesn't melt. You can smoke any type of cheese you want. Most people here use the some type of amazn product(either the tube or maze). There are two forums on this site dedicated to cheese. If you want to get into it then read through some of the posts and ask questions. Lots of us smoke cheese, and are willing to help.
> 
> Good point about the temps. I'll hit up those forums, thanks!
> 
> Chris





ross77 said:


> Take the Traeger back.  That model is overpriced for what you get IMO.



Yeah, I've slowly come to that conclusion.


----------



## DougCA (Apr 20, 2018)

I returned the Elite 34 today to the Costco another town over. Their Traeger roadshow started today and I was surprised that the lineup was almost totally different. They didn't have the Elite 34 or the little Tex, but a Century 34 and something else that I can't recall. The Century 34 was $899 ($100 more than the Elite 34) and the gentleman said it was new (along with whatever 22" model was next to it). It seemed better than the Elite 34 with some additional features, but I stayed the course and picked up the LG 900ci for $799. Thanks to everyone for their suggestions and I look forward to posting dumb noob questions about smoking in the future. :)


----------



## outlawsx6 (Apr 21, 2018)

Could you use the pellet grill without the smoker attached? Did it come with a plate to cover the exhaust that goes to the smoker? Asking because i am limited to storage space when not being used.


----------



## DougCA (Apr 21, 2018)

outlawsx6 said:


> Could you use the pellet grill without the smoker attached? Did it come with a plate to cover the exhaust that goes to the smoker? Asking because i am limited to storage space when not being used.


I'll let you know when I find out. I haven't unboxed it yet. It is an add-on to the grill so I'm sure if it doesn't have a plate to block the hole, you can get one from LG.


----------



## jakester (May 1, 2018)

I saw this smoker at Costco yesterday. Overall looked like a nice smoker. Would love to hear how this compares to Rec Tec RT-700 or even the RT-680.


----------



## DougCA (May 1, 2018)

outlawsx6 said:


> Could you use the pellet grill without the smoker attached? Did it come with a plate to cover the exhaust that goes to the smoker? Asking because i am limited to storage space when not being used.


It does not come with the plate.


----------



## gcarroll (May 11, 2018)

Bimmernerd said:


> So far I'm very happy with it, the ONLY issue I've had with it so far, is it doesn't like Traeger pellets, the last couple of bags I got of their mixed pellets from Costco are really long in comparison to what I used to get and they got jammed in the feeder opening twice on me.  I switched to Bear Mountain pellets, and haven't had an issue since.  Regarding my post above, the offset is only good for cold smoking as the temperature differential between the top of the offset and the bottom rack in the offset is almost 100˚ when attempting to smoke at 225˚ - it works great when cold smoking.  I did cheese on it last Sunday - and it was flawless.


I bought the LG Champion from Costco last year and I am very happy with it.  I was buying 40lb bag LG competition pellets for $23 at Amazon  Suddenly they were no longer available.  I called LG and asked them what happened.  They told me they did not know who the Amazon seller was.  What they did tell me is that if you go on walmart.com, I could get a good deal on the Pit Boss pellets (the exact same pellets as the Louisiana Grills pellets.  Here is the link.  I bought 6 bags and got the free shipping.  They were only $16.84 for 40 lb bags.  Unfortunately the price has been raised to $29.99.  I guess I need to make another call.


----------



## ross77 (May 11, 2018)

Pit Boss pellets are $16.95 in store at both WalMart and Lowe’s. 

IMO Lumberjack makes better pellets.


----------



## DougCA (May 25, 2018)

Was in Costco today and saw the LG900 is $100 off until 6/17. $799 is a great price for this unit. $699 is excellent.


----------



## Hawks64 (Jun 12, 2018)

Just picked one up, rolled the dice on it versus the RT-700 based on price. Seems well built though. Changing pellets will be problematic with the grate in the hopper, one I build it I'll post some more.

ETA Pics of mine prior to and 10 minutes post automatic startup 

With the temps in the mid 80s and mostly cloudy lid temp is well over 600 (650-700) and the controller is at 600 after about 30 minutes.


----------



## Mike - smoking newbie (Jul 1, 2018)

OK. So i am about to pull the trigger on one of these.  Saw it at Costco and I am very tempted to step up from my small and older gas smoker.  I think the set it and forget it of a pellet grill may let me BBQ more often.  However, before I settle on th6si vs a GMG, can someone tell me how one would use the side box?  I see it is too warm for cheese.  What temps can I expect from the side box? Is the temp really stratified top to bottom?


----------



## ross77 (Jul 1, 2018)

This smoker has the smallest pellet hopper I’ve seen. It will likely need a hopper extension for longer/overnight cooks.


----------



## Kiwi Smoke (Nov 24, 2018)

Hawks64 said:


> Just picked one up, rolled the dice on it versus the RT-700 based on price. Seems well built though. Changing pellets will be problematic with the grate in the hopper, one I build it I'll post some more.
> 
> ETA Pics of mine prior to and 10 minutes post automatic startup
> 
> With the temps in the mid 80s and mostly cloudy lid temp is well over 600 (650-700) and the controller is at 600 after about 30 minutes.



Hey mate I'm about to get the LG900 without the side smoker but wondering how you getting on with your LG?
Any issues, tips and tricks etc?


----------



## DougCA (Nov 24, 2018)

Not who you are responding to, but I love mine. I got the hopper extension box and am set. There's no other options offered for the unit thru LG as it's already loaded.


----------



## Kiwi Smoke (Nov 24, 2018)

DougCA said:


> Not who you are responding to, but I love mine. I got the hopper extension box and am set. There's no other options offered for the unit thru LG as it's already loaded.


Hey Doug, appreciate your input mate. 
Speaking to the dealer im going with he reckons the standard hopper should give me around 10hrs slow and low so hadn't intended getting the hopper extension. 
BUT keen to hear you're thoughts..
Cheers Pete


----------



## Kingsrule5 (Nov 24, 2018)

Hey guys I’m a newbie looking to upgrade from me MES30. 

Been looking at this LG900 from Costco which currently is $600 with the smoke box, or GMG Daniel Boone. Was looking at the Black Friday deal on the Traeger Renegrade Pro (489 on amazon). 

Leaning toward this LG. Any reason I shouldn’t go with it at the $600 price point?


----------



## DougCA (Nov 24, 2018)

I think 10 hours may be about right for a super low smoke. I just erred on the side of caution so I can add enough pellets and not have to worry about it running out if I'm out and about or doing an overnight smoke.


----------



## Kiwi Smoke (Nov 24, 2018)

Yeah good call Doug. Might get the grill see how I go. Can always get the extension later.


----------



## Mike - smoking newbie (Nov 24, 2018)

I've used my LG900 less than 10 times so far, so my experience is still limited.  I have run out of pellets twice after not too long a smoke- maybe 4 hours? So I now check it often.  Could be that it was windy.  I have had a couple of problems with flame going out.  Tech Support helped me reprogram a few setting, so time will tell.  I have learned that it is important to take food off the grill after the flame goes out. Pellet are still sent into the flame pot, so when you reignite, it can get VERY hot-  mine was over 700 degrees.  Thankfully I had pulled the butts.  The next time I opened it up and removed the excess pellets before reigniting.  I'll like build or buy a hopper extension.  I'll also likely remove the grate over the pellet bin so that I can remove excess pellets before storage so that they dont' absorb excess moisture


----------



## ross77 (Nov 24, 2018)

4 hours seems extreme?  What temp were you running and what was the outside temp?


----------



## ross77 (Nov 24, 2018)

Kingsrule5 said:


> Hey guys I’m a newbie looking to upgrade from me MES30.
> 
> Been looking at this LG900 from Costco which currently is $600 with the smoke box, or GMG Daniel Boone. Was looking at the Black Friday deal on the Traeger Renegrade Pro (489 on amazon).
> 
> Leaning toward this LG. Any reason I shouldn’t go with it at the $600 price point?



With Costco's generous return policy I don't think you can go wrong at that price.


----------



## Kingsrule5 (Nov 24, 2018)

ross77 said:


> With Costco's generous return policy I don't think you can go wrong at that price.



Kinda what I was thinking. Mostly just wanted to see if there was a compelling case for the GMG on the Black Friday pricing instead. 

This seems like a great deal from what I can tell.


----------



## DougCA (Nov 24, 2018)

I got mine at Costco. Price went down due to coupon some time later and they refunded the difference. I’ll sometime spend a bit more at stores that treat their customers well.


----------



## Kingsrule5 (Nov 24, 2018)

DougCA said:


> I got mine at Costco. Price went down due to coupon some time later and they refunded the difference. I’ll sometime spend a bit more at stores that treat their customers well.



Yep Costco gets a lot from me for how great their service is. 

Overall now that you have had it for awhile are you happy with it? Any regrets going with this model?


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 24, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Lots of us smoke cheese, and are willing to help.



I not only Smoke cheese, I cut the cheese...
But most of the time the neighbors just think I hit a knot in the pellets, 
and don't realize I mixed smells. :confused::eek::rolleyes:o_O


----------



## DougCA (Nov 24, 2018)

Kingsrule5 said:


> Hey guys I’m a newbie looking to upgrade from me MES30.
> 
> Been looking at this LG900 from Costco which currently is $600 with the smoke box, or GMG Daniel Boone. Was looking at the Black Friday deal on the Traeger Renegrade Pro (489 on amazon).
> 
> Leaning toward this LG. Any reason I shouldn’t go with it at the $600 price point?


No. LG900 is superior to the Renegade Pro.


----------



## DougCA (Nov 24, 2018)

Kingsrule5 said:


> Yep Costco gets a lot from me for how great their service is.
> 
> Overall now that you have had it for awhile are you happy with it? Any regrets going with this model?


No. The only hiccup I had was an issue with the holes for the igniter not being drilled in the proper location. The support person was onshore and knowledgeable and I drilled my own holes. In the end, LG took care of me.


----------



## hammick (Nov 24, 2018)

ross77 said:


> Pit Boss pellets are $16.95 in store at both WalMart and Lowe’s.
> 
> IMO Lumberjack makes better pellets.



We get the Pit Boss Competition blend in 40lb bags at Lowes for $14.96

I'm going to have to really love the Lumberjacks to switch.


----------



## hammick (Nov 24, 2018)

What do you guys think of the LG900 Costco grill vs the GMG Daniel Boone?  I was sold on the Daniel Boone Wifi for $499

Not sure I'd use the smoke box and it sounds like the LG900 is a pellet whore and a lot bigger than I need.  Pretty cool grill though.


----------



## DougCA (Nov 24, 2018)

I don't know anything about the GMG, but I love my LG900. If you won't make smoked cheese or nuts, you may want a smaller grill.


----------



## ross77 (Nov 24, 2018)

hammick said:


> We get the Pit Boss Competition blend in 40lb bags at Lowes for $14.96
> 
> I'm going to have to really love the Lumberjacks to switch.



I just don’t get any smoke flavor from blends. I prefer 100% wood varieties like Lumberjack 100% hickory.


----------



## hammick (Nov 24, 2018)

ross77 said:


> I just don’t get any smoke flavor from blends. I prefer 100% wood varieties like Lumberjack 100% hickory.



Wallyworld has the Pitboss Hickory for $9.98 for a 20lb bag.  Says 100% natural.  Does this mean 100% hickory?

Sorry to continue the thread hijack.


----------



## ross77 (Nov 24, 2018)

Pitboss Hickory is a blend.  100% natural just means it's real wood.  I believe they are 30% hickory and 70% alder or oak.  And $9.98/20lbs is not a good deal.

Try the Pit Boss Comp Blend and if you like it you've got a good source at Lowes.


----------



## Mike - smoking newbie (Nov 25, 2018)

ross77 said:


> 4 hours seems extreme?  What temp were you running and what was the outside temp?


I was running at 250 .  Temp was probably uppers 40s and VERY windy.  Tech support said the design is such that wind rarely causes a flame to blow out.  But I am guessing it sucked a lot of heat.  Also, I'm now really piling the pellets in the hopper-  up as high as I can. While that of course makes a difference, I still need to keep an eye on it more than i would like.  If I can resolve these flameouts I think I will be fine with the hopper size


ross77 said:


> 4 hours seems extreme?  What temp were you running and what was the outside temp?


----------



## Hawks64 (Nov 25, 2018)

Kiwi Smoke said:


> Hey mate I'm about to get the LG900 without the side smoker but wondering how you getting on with your LG?
> Any issues, tips and tricks etc?


Still use it a ton. Did my first ever catering gig on it. I am a big fan especially for the price!


----------



## Hawks64 (Nov 25, 2018)

Kiwi Smoke said:


> Hey Doug, appreciate your input mate.
> Speaking to the dealer im going with he reckons the standard hopper should give me around 10hrs slow and low so hadn't intended getting the hopper extension.
> BUT keen to hear you're thoughts..
> Cheers Pete


At 225-250 I get anywhere from 3-4 hours before I'm refilling. From what I've read the pellets play a part in burn rate as well.


----------



## ross77 (Nov 25, 2018)

I have a different pellet smoker but I don’t use anywhere close to 10 pounds in 3-4 hours at those temps. 

I believe the hopper on the LG is 12 pounds?


----------



## Hawks64 (Nov 25, 2018)

ross77 said:


> I have a different pellet smoker but I don’t use anywhere close to 10 pounds in 3-4 hours at those temps.
> 
> I believe the hopper on the LG is 12 pounds?


It's not empty but I check and refill every 3-4 so I don't run out. And I think it's 10lbs.


----------



## Kiwi Smoke (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Hawks you're the second person to say 4 hrs per hopper.
What pellets you using?


----------



## ross77 (Nov 25, 2018)

1 pound per hour at 225 is pretty typical. 

You might want to get a welding blanket for the winter months.


----------



## Hawks64 (Nov 25, 2018)

ross77 said:


> 1 pound per hour at 225 is pretty typical.
> 
> You might want to get a welding blanket for the winter months.


Isn't in the winter when I see that burn rate.


----------



## Hawks64 (Nov 25, 2018)

Kiwi Smoke said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. Hawks you're the second person to say 4 hrs per hopper.
> What pellets you using?


I've used a few but mostly a lumberjack blend. Going to try straight hickory next batch and see. It's not a big deal and I refill every 3-4, it's not out every 3-4. I'd say 1/3 to 1/4 left...but memory isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Kiwi Smoke (Nov 25, 2018)

Yeah fair enough Hawks still not 10hrs tho ah. I guess there's lots of factors but I can see how the hopper extension would be good.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Nov 26, 2018)

Hawks64 said:


> Changing pellets will be problematic with the grate in the hopper



I removed the grate at the top of the hopper. As long as you don't stick you hand down in there when the unit is on it will not be a problem. Additionally, with the grate off, I use a small shop vac to "suck" unused pellets out then empty it into the original container. I use the same shop vac for vacuuming up the ash. 



Kingsrule5 said:


> Been looking at this LG900 from Costco which currently is $600 with the smoke box, or GMG Daniel Boone. Was looking at the Black Friday deal on the Traeger Renegrade Pro (489 on amazon).
> 
> Leaning toward this LG. Any reason I shouldn’t go with it at the $600 price point?



That's a great price for a good cooker. LG has been around a while and makes some good units. I would not hesitate to buy one, especially from Costco where you get some added features and have great return policy.


----------



## Kingsrule5 (Nov 28, 2018)

oldsmokerdude said:


> That's a great price for a good cooker. LG has been around a while and makes some good units. I would not hesitate to buy one, especially from Costco where you get some added features and have great return policy.



Well I did hesitate. Was all set to buy it and then looked at again at costco and ended up thinking it was just too big for me and I ended up choosing the wifi in the GMG Daniel Boone over the cold smoke box in the LG. Also felt like the build quality on the GMG was higher. With black friday pricing making them about a wash (once I added cover and rack to the GMG).


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Nov 29, 2018)

Can't go wrong either way. Hope you enjoy your new smoker!!


----------



## brycrob (Nov 16, 2019)

after having my propane vertical tower blow up on me, I purchased the LG Champion.  So far, main burner/compartment at 450, makes the lower smoker unit get to 250 and the upper/warmer unit at 150.  Essentially it's a 200 degree loss, then a 300 degree loss from main to upper.  I'm fine with that actually.  Also, took 18 min to get to 400 degrees in main compartment where you grill/sear. I've read a lot of people complaining it takes too long and they can't keep the temp consistent.  So far, I haven't had a problem with that.  Smoking my first bird today, and 2 racks of babies tomorrow.  We'll see how it goes!


----------



## brycrob (Nov 16, 2019)

brycrob said:


> after having my propane vertical tower blow up on me, I purchased the LG Champion.  So far, main burner/compartment at 450, makes the lower smoker unit get to 250 and the upper/warmer unit at 150.  Essentially it's a 200 degree loss, then a 300 degree loss from main to upper.  I'm fine with that actually.  Also, took 18 min to get to 400 degrees in main compartment where you grill/sear. I've read a lot of people complaining it takes too long and they can't keep the temp consistent.  So far, I haven't had a problem with that.  Smoking my first bird today, and 2 racks of babies tomorrow.  We'll see how it goes!


Also, just noticed that the cabinet below is NOT insulated.  Didn't think that to begin with, so just an fyi.  i guess I need to read through the instruction manual again. Maybe it's a warmer cabinet, like in your oven, but if not, and it's meant for storage, that's a bad concept.


----------

